
Ask HN: Can I see your rig? - tux
Get your geek hat on and show off your rigs; computers, servers, devices preferably use imgur. Also, at least short summary of what&#x27;s in the picture(s) models preferred :-)
======
GilbertErik
I think there are two types of people. Those who still fetishize hardware, and
the rest of us who just care about the product created by the hardware. A
carpenter (I don't speak from experience, merely from analogy) is probably
more proud to show off something he's made than the tools he used to make it.

~~~
codingdave
HN is full of people talking about how they work, what tools they use, what
their processes are. Your hardware setup is a component of that, so it seems
valid to ask about it. I don't feel it is fair to act like you are superior to
people who "still fetishize" it.

Of course people are more proud of their results. And we see plenty of that on
here every day. This was a simple question to see people's systems, not an
implication that it was more important than other aspects of the work people
do.

(And BTW, the guys who I know who do carpentry and masonry work absolutely
have some tools they like to show off.)

------
noir_lord
[http://i.imgur.com/n1aP1Dw.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/n1aP1Dw.jpg) (home)

Nothing exotic, i5-2500K, 32GB RAM, ATI HD69502GB, 120GB SSD, 1TB spinning
rust, runs Xubuntu 14.04.

Screens are 2xX23LED and the ubiquitous Dell 2412M

Laptop is a Dell Vostro 3750 upgraded to 16Gb RAM.

i5-2430 (I think I forget) running Xubuntu 14.04

[http://i.imgur.com/WbSUsxK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/WbSUsxK.jpg) (work)

i5-3570K, 32GB RAM, ATIHD7something I forget, 120GB SSD, 1TB spinning rust,
runs Xubuntu 14.04

Screens are 3xDell 2412M

Keyboards are the truly exceptional Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

~~~
jhildings
Why no mousepad ? :o

~~~
noir_lord
Both are Laser mice, simply not needed :)

------
manish_gill
I get obsessed about rigs once every few months and spend a few days browsing:

[http://reddit.com/r/battlestations](http://reddit.com/r/battlestations)

[http://reddit.com/r/macsetups](http://reddit.com/r/macsetups)

:)

~~~
petepete
I tend to stop looking when I see one like this:
[https://i.imgur.com/EzWOJvI.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/EzWOJvI.jpg)

~~~
jefreier
I just pause to admire it, make some mental notes, and brainstorm a
development of my own. Where did you find this? I would like to contact the
owner

~~~
petepete
It's the 4th highest rated post in r/battlestations

[https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/top/](https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/top/)

------
jcousins
I never saw the appeal of watercooled PCs with windows and lights, but found
myself with a huge amount of time of my hands due to a serious injury that
took me out of work. I decided to indulge myself one time before the idea of
building such a thing is obsolete.

Here are some pics, it's a work in progress -
[https://imgur.com/a/WWsna#0](https://imgur.com/a/WWsna#0)

The case is a Case Labs Mercury S8 with a custom powder coat. It allows the
motherboard to sit horizontally. The graphics cards are Nvidia GTX 980s with
custom made waterblocks. There are large radiators concealed in the top and
the bottom of the case. The two round, red things you see in the pictures are
Laing D5 water pumps. The 'Midnight Express' theme is inspired by the film and
the music of Giorgio Moroder. A number of parts have been laser engraved with
the artwork. Everything is controlled and monitored by an independent
microcontroller (Aqua Computers Aquaero 6, you'll see it in the pictures.)

Ongoing build log is here - [http://www.overclock.net/t/1529623/build-log-
midnight-expres...](http://www.overclock.net/t/1529623/build-log-midnight-
express-mercury-s8)

------
urza
Mine: [http://urza.cc/pc2013/](http://urza.cc/pc2013/)

~~~
glogla
That's pretty cool!

I love the idea of completely silent computer, but sadly, I don't think it's
compatible with performance or gaming. Though now I wonder if there's GPU that
can be turned off completely when not in use and use integrated one. Kinda
like Optimus, but for desktop.

(also, czc has been cheaper than alza for years)

~~~
lewisl9029
External GPUs can't come soon enough...

Frankly, most current generation laptops are more than powerful enough for
most of the things I do. Adding a GTX 750 TI level GPU would probably be
enough to cover the rest of my use cases (light 1080p gaming).

~~~
steanne
[http://www.banggood.com/EXP-GDC-Laptop-External-PCI-E-
Graphi...](http://www.banggood.com/EXP-GDC-Laptop-External-PCI-E-Graphics-
Card-p-934367.html)

(i have not tried this)

~~~
lewisl9029
Haha interesting find.

Although I'd prefer something a bit more mainstream. Maybe a USB Type-C based
solution?

------
krampian
This is my 2009 vintage Acer netbook running Lubuntu:
[http://i.imgur.com/xU1IhRY.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xU1IhRY.jpg)

~~~
tux
Looks like Aspire One, I have the red one running XFCE 4.12 on Arch Linux for
SecureSkype (AUR) :-)

------
moron4hire
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SeanMcBeth/posts/24Sf5t1YUU6?pi...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SeanMcBeth/posts/24Sf5t1YUU6?pid=6139066049594513874&oid=100282968888030008096)

The tower is a home-built deal that is getting a tad old. At the time I built
it, the Intel i5-2550k was a good processor, and 8GB or RAM was on the
excessive end of the scale. The GPU is a GeForce GTX 570, which was also top
of the line at the time. So yeah, it's getting a weeee long in the tooth for
some of the stuff I'm doing (I'm sure you can see the Oculus strap on top of
the tower).

Ancient Microsoft natural keyboard. They flattened the wave design in future
iterations so I never bought another one. I switch between this and a Unicomp.

The display is the Acer T232HL, which is a really nice, 1080p, 10-point-touch
LCD that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Also has integral speakers, which is
nice, because otherwise I only have headphones connected to the thing.

Yep, this is my livingroom. I'm a freelance software developer. This is my
office. I also rent space from [http://cove.is](http://cove.is). If you're in
the DC area, check them out, they are cool.

------
corford
A few weeks back I read a comment on HN about the RIPE Atlas project. It
sounded fun (and I wanted a free probe!) so I sent off an application.
Completely forgot about it after that until on Monday, out of the blue, a
package from the Netherlands turned up with a tiny probe in it :)

It's now happily running on my desk:
[http://imgur.com/XA9UwTy](http://imgur.com/XA9UwTy)

~~~
edwhitesell
The old (original?) ones are even smaller.
[https://imgur.com/mKBqksU](https://imgur.com/mKBqksU) (Standard business card
included for reference)

Unfortunately, mine stopped working a few weeks ago. Originally started using
it in July 2011.

~~~
corford
Nice! Was that also a re-branded TP-LINK device? Any idea what model?

~~~
edwhitesell
I knew that question was coming.

It's a Lantronix XPort Pro: [http://www.lantronix.com/device-
networking/embedded-device-s...](http://www.lantronix.com/device-
networking/embedded-device-servers/xport-pro.html)

RIPE Atlas also has some code on github: [https://github.com/RIPE-Atlas-
Community](https://github.com/RIPE-Atlas-Community)

------
damon_c
It seems to me that as a professional, I am rewarded for maintaining the
smallest differentiation in my rig from bone stock hardware and software
configurations. The more that is different about my setup, the more time I
spend debugging and symlinking includes when something doesn't compile etc.

Maybe this is a sign that I'm not doing enough "cutting edge" work.

~~~
watmough
This is definitely true at the office, but at home, a very quiet Hack Pro in a
Fractal Design case with a GTX970 provides a very solid box that I just can't
complain about.

------
ant6n
Paid 100$ for a used Chromebook ARM, running crouton. Cheap, silent, x86-free.

~~~
tux
Do you have any pix of it or at least model ?

------
vgeek
Not without dinner first.

~~~
tux
Please start a new thread "Ask HN: What do you eat for dinner ?" instead :-)

------
blueflow
I have this one. Like it?
[http://i.imgur.com/Ybznz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Ybznz.jpg)

~~~
Cyph0n
Holy shit you must be rich!

~~~
blueflow
To be honest, i lied. Its actually one of my fathers company ;)

~~~
tux
Must be running Windows 10 on it.

------
lewisl9029
My dream setup once I get my own place would include, among other things, a 4K
40"\+ TV as the main monitor, on a slightly lower platform behind a hybrid
standing desk + treadmill combo (don't ask me how this is going to be
physically possible... still working out the details in my dreams), with a
nice view of the ocean as the backdrop instead of a boring blank wall. ;D

------
anotherevan
[http://www.michevan.id.au/content/sit-stand-
desk/](http://www.michevan.id.au/content/sit-stand-desk/)

Motorised sit/stand desk with three 24" monitors. I mostly work remotely from
home, so this is my home/work/office space where I spend far too much time.
Run ArchLinux with KDE as my desktop.

------
dutchbrit
Use to have dedicated servers (at Hetzner and Webair), but switched to
digitalocean. Have an old thin server laying around, pentium 4, was thinking
about doing something with it, but it makes so much damn noise. For day to day
use, I'm using a MacBook Air (2012 model), still very happy with it.

